# Why is my femail cockatiel trying to mate with my other femail cockatiel



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Today I was training my cockatiels how to fly to me so while I was training my normal grey cockatiel was putting her foot on my other pearl cockatiel. The pearl kept biting her to get off but she still kept trying. She was whistling to her and kept getting closer but she kept bitting her and telling her to get off. They are less than 6 months If that would help. Here is a pic the first cockatiel is the one who was trying to mate and the second is the one that was was running away.
















And here is the femail that she was trying to mate with
















Can u please tell me why two females are mating.
And this female was also trying to mate with me she would bite me aggressively and come to my shoulder and sing to me
If that info helped


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It doesn't sound like your normal grey is a girl to be honest....six months is still very young and young males who haven't gone through their first molt will look like girls. So it very well could be that you have a boy and a girl.

But, it also could be that she's hormonal. When there's no other options, same sex pairs will mate. They've even been known to set up house and try to make babies (although it never works lol.)


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

it also looks like more yellow is growing in the face of the first "female, AND the under tail feathers are solid grey and not barred. he is a boy  plus the new feather growing in on the wing has no spots, also means he is a boy. that would explain the behaviour from him


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

This is the back of the tail


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Dally is right. if you notice the back tail feathers are all solid and in the front of his face- he is starting to moult in yellow. so i agree. i think they grey is a boy.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

No 
This is the back of the tail 








This is the front


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They're talking about the tail feathers just coming in, the new ones. Those are solid which means that your baby is a boy. ALL babies have barred tail feathers so before the first molt its hard to sex a young baby.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

these were the feathers i am talking about












on females, these are barred, not solid grey, these are new feathers molting in, this bird is a boy 


this is a female

http://www.neitokakadut.com/uploads/images/Värikuvat/pyrsto_naaras.jpg


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

well i was going to answer...
but i guess i'm just going to say congrats on your little boy! it does appear to have quite a bit of yellow coming in on the face near the mouth and that solid tail feather can't lie.


----------



## fastjosh007 (Sep 27, 2012)

its a male and female for sure but they may get confused and the female might go on top which is wrong. as my birds do but anyhow your birds are going to be a happy couple pretty soon


----------

